# Naja starter



## Logi72 (Sep 12, 2012)

In your guys opinion is it possible to start keeping hots with Naja species? obviously if you can get the right experience or is it too risky given their speed etc?

if so what ones are good to start with? From your experience : victory:


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

I plan on starting with kaouthia 
However as I have no experience keeping them I won't say anymore than that

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

There is no "starter" Naja species.

You can either deal with them or you cant.


----------



## Crotalid (Sep 28, 2012)

AJ76 said:


> There is no "starter" Naja species.
> 
> You can either deal with them or you cant.


I have to disagree with you there. There are definitely better species to start of with than others. 

I would say it's much better to start off with some of the smaller species, _N.siamensis_, _N.atra_, _N.nivea_,_H.haemachatus_ also _N.naja_ and _N.kaouthia_.

Rather than starting off with something like _Naja melanoleuca_, which are known to be one of the hardest to cope with if they're in a strop.

I think it's a good idea to start with a youngster (if you decide to start with Naja), something under a year old. I wouldn't tail anything either until they're over 3ft.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Crotalid said:


> I have to disagree with you there. There are definitely better species to start of with than others.
> 
> I would say it's much better to start off with some of the smaller species, _N.siamensis_, _N.atra_, _N.nivea_,_H.haemachatus_ also _N.naja_ and _N.kaouthia_.
> 
> ...


I agree. A variety of African cobras wouldn't make a good starter. _N. haje _and_ N. melanoleuca_, stand out to me.

With adequate space, cobras such as_ N. nivea (yes I know is African), N. kaouthia, N. atra_ and _n. Naja,_ are perfectly manageable.

In some respect, cobras can be easier to deal with than large pit vipers. I'd love to see some of you guys play with my psychotic _B. atrox_ 

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Logi72 said:


> In your guys opinion is it possible to start keeping hots with Naja species? obviously if you can get the right experience or is it too risky given their speed etc?
> 
> if so what ones are good to start with? From your experience : victory:


Cobra's are gay! Start with a couple Western Green Mambas.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

My first Naja species was Kaouthia not my first venomous though I had kept a variety of vipers before that but with the kaothia it was basically forget what I had learned and start a fresh, not because she was anymore difficult to deal with just because it was toally different, in some ways easier because of the way she stood her ground


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> Cobra's are gay! Start with a couple Western Green Mambas.


Cobras are very camp :2thumb: There was a pair of Western Green Mambas on a table in Houten I was almost tempted to buy them as I have a spare RUB in my cornsnake rack.


----------



## Logi72 (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks for the responses.

I had read in a few places that kaouthia was a good starting point for cobras, just wanted to know what else was considered suitable. 

obviously wouldnt get one till after I've had quite a lot of experience with them, as to be honest id rather start with a cobra. Possibly a nivea or naja, do like the spitters like siamensis but not sure on the face full of venom even with goggle on lol


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Crotalid said:


> I have to disagree with you there.
> 
> Cool beans.


----------

